# Was hoping my shows would be different



## I_am_not_randy (Oct 30, 2010)

My main purpose for buying the stream was to aggregate all the shows I watch into one place .

I have a premiere, and it does a great job of showing the streaming shows on the now playing list, including the episode name and information. could select the desired episode, and it would launch it in the app. However it was a horrid platform for streaming. Brutally show was its killer flaw.

My expectation was that since the TIVO stream 4K, was um, a TIVO, it would look similar to TIVO where feasible.

this apparently isnt the case, so I guess I am just here venting


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

I_am_not_randy said:


> My main purpose for buying the stream was to aggregate all the shows I watch into one place .
> 
> I have a premiere, and it does a great job of showing the streaming shows on the now playing list, including the episode name and information. could select the desired episode, and it would launch it in the app. However it was a horrid platform for streaming. Brutally show was its killer flaw.
> 
> ...


It may in time, software on streaming devices is always a running development (not quite a permanent beta test..). The Tivo stream 4K is based off of Google software(Android TV) but will probably get more Tivo-ish over time.


----------

